# Best Day



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I had the best day today I finally was able to meet Blossom and I have to say it was great just to have someone who shares your hobby to meet them in person what a sweetheart she is. I came home with some plecos and shrimp. Thanks I loved those zebras and the birds and fish and the dogs and the cats and your daughter and the neigbours.lol Hope I didnt leave any thing out.I really had a great time.    Oh I forgot my mug lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes I saw the mug .... we shall save it for you! for our trip down there !
It was great to meet you also sorry about all the noisy kids lol
Your hubby is soo funny you guys were a blast!
Julie loved showing off her bird ...
Thanks for the fish trade as well !!!!!
Really sorry about the mess but march break and kids is enough to pull my hair out 
YEHHHHH thank god its over !
You kidding me I wanted to invite me and julie to your cabin till you told me about the rattlers! you arent that far when We fix the car ill be going for tea 
Doreen
well what you get at the store?lol


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

blossom112 said:


> Yes I saw the mug .... we shall save it for you! for our trip down there !
> It was great to meet you also sorry about all the noisy kids lol
> Your hubby is soo funny you guys were a blast!
> Julie loved showing off her bird ...
> ...


 I couldnt resist those snails you had so I bought 4 some red nose shrimp and a bunch of plants. I didnt want to overwelm hubby. Harold put everything in a big styroform container and I told hubby it was filled with lizards . lol You should have seen his face. I bought some red lilys corkscrew vals micro swords and another sword cant remember the name and there are no sticks so Ill have to post it . Oh and hubby really likes Jason so if I have the BBq can you invite him. Oh and I got some other snails cant remember them either some have spots and some are stripped. Ill look them up .


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

yes jason and I had already talked about how funny and cool he was !
Jason is a neat person and very handy which my hubby isnt so I always becon for jason hen I need help !
not to worry they like driving too ... aimee will have your house spotless in 30 min so if she comes dont clean lol she likes doing it!
cant wait to see pics of your snails~! 
guess what I found hopping around after you left .. crickets lmao I guess the kids were having fun today lol


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

OH boy we are going to get into so much trouble together !!!!!!
I feel a conversion coming on    OH NO....


----------

